# Red Barn premium dog food



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

Anybody use this stuff? My pup loves it.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i've never heard of it, where do you get it?


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

All the LPS and Petsmart, Petco, etc... sell it around here. (Maryland) They push no corn and no wheat fillers.

http://www.redbarndogfood.com/home.htm#

REDBARN LAMB AND RICE INGREDIENTS

LAMB, LAMB LUNG, BROWN RICE, RICE FLOUR, LAMB LIVER, LAMB MEAL, FLAX SEED, PEAS, CARROTS, SALT, DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE, CALCIUM CHLORIDE, DEXTROSE, CITRIC ACID, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, ROSEMARY, CINNAMON, GARLIC, DL-ALPHA TOCOPHEROL ACETATE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN E), IRON SULFATE, SELENIUM SUPPLEMENT, ZINC OXIDE, VITAMIN A ACETATE, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT, D-ACTIVATED ANIMAL STEROL (SOURCE OF VITAMIN D3), ETHYLENE DIAMINE DIHYDRIODIDE (SOURCE OF IODINE), PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN B6), FOLIC ACID SUPPLEMENT.










Protien 23%
Fat 13.46%
Fiber 1.92%


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Maybe I should see if our local Petco carries it, (New Hampshire), running out of "tries" for Morgan...picky little thing lol I have yet to find a food he likes, in almost a year. Well, I take that back, he likes his food if I put his dish up on my bed and I feed him while I am getting ready for work. Vet said a common issue with some dogs, they wont' eat unless someone watches them..never heard of such a thing, so still trying to blame "HE HATES THE FOOD!" lol


----------



## AGiorgioX (Feb 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kit001_@Mar 4 2004, 09:45 PM
> *...Vet said a common issue with some dogs, they wont' eat unless someone watches them..never heard of such a thing...*


 Thats very funny that you mention that. Mia wont eat if someone isnt sitting or standing infront of her. Sometimes I even get a little piece of her food and hand feed it to her, then I'll drop into her bowl, and she'll take it from there. Thank goodness that our couch is close to her bowls of food!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

LOL I do the very same thing, unfortunately, once I have handed him one piece of food, in order to keep him eating, I have to keep hand feeding him or put the bowl next to me and stay there. If I leave his dish on the floor unattended, my other dog, Buddy who is MUCH bigger than Morgan will come along when we are not looking and eat it, even though he has his own dish and his own food. Then we run into the trouble of, just exactly who did eat the food?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

Does anyone feed Royal Canin? My breeder uses this food for the puppies and it looks like good food, but I prefer Nutro. Want to use foods with no dyes.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Jami,

At the recommendation of my vet I feed Tiki Hills Prescription Diet; T/D small bites. This is a great food for keeping the teeth clean! Tiki would not let me brush his teeth without a fight.... I talked to my vet and he has been feeding this food to his own dogs for quite a while. At first I had to break the "small bites" (actually quite big) in half, but Tiki has adjusted and eats this food very well. The benefit is no tooth brushing, but he has very clean, white, healthy teeth. He has been eating this for 5 months now. His teeth and gums aver very healthy and I have also noticed that his little BM's are firm and no longer stick to his rear-end. I don't see any dyes listed (this was a concern for me also as I believe it causes the tears to stain more during allergy season) in the ingredients. I believe you can only purchase this food from your vet.

Let us know what you decide to do and the result.

Judi



Judi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kit001_@Mar 4 2004, 09:45 PM
> *Vet said a common issue with some dogs, they wont' eat unless someone watches them..never heard of such a thing, so still trying to blame "HE HATES THE FOOD!" lol*


 LOL, I really thought it was just Brinkley being spoiled. He also eats much better if I sit on the kitchen floor with him. He must be touching me though, and I MUST not pet one of the passing cats while he is eating. I tried to quit doing this, because some mornings...especially when I go back to work, this is not going to be practical....it will either be playtime, or sit with you while you are eating time. I personally prefer the playtime....


----------

